# Threadless in INC. Magazine



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Great article about the Threadless.Com business model in yesterday's copy of Inc. Magazine...

You gotta read it if you are a T-Shirt guy! 

The Customer is the Company -- Threadless -- User Innovation


apologies if this has been posted already somewhere!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, $30 million in sales. Who woulda thought.


----------



## karolina (Oct 7, 2007)

Great article, thanks for sharing! :tipthank:


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

very interesting article...thanks for the link!


----------



## Honest Dre (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for the link...


----------



## Needles & Ink (Mar 20, 2008)

Motivational and Inspiring!


----------

